# Mirena and IBS-C?



## lunagirl (May 13, 2010)

I had a mirena iud inserted in August 2008. At that point I developed severe constipation. I had always suffered from C but it was easily managed with herbal supplements a few times per week.I am getting it removed later in the month (reluctantly as I don't want more children). Has anyone else experienced the same? My dr. said it could be the progestin released from the mirena.I just don't know what else to do...I take magnesium, cascara, aloe, dulcolax (not all at the same time) and they work for a while and then stop. Probiotics don't work either. It's taking over my life.


----------



## CallieT (Aug 16, 2011)

I had mine put in in 2008 as well. I don't know if I was just in denial or really doing that well on it but I didn't seem to have ANY problems with it. I had it removed this morning because I'm trying to cleanse my body of all medicines. I've been off my blood pressure meds for a week and a half (dr supervised) and seem to be doing okay (I have my ups and downs (no pun intended)) but it's too soon to really see any change with my IBS. Hope, hope, hope...


----------

